# Apache2 Error when using ssl



## razgriz

I get an error when trying to get ssl working on my server. 
Errror:
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.316206 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7656] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information

I went through the startssl.com process and got my key and crt. Those appear to be working ok.

I am using apache2:
[email protected]:/etc/apache2$ apache2 -version
Server version: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu)
Server built: Jul 22 2014 14:36:39


I am using linux ubuntu server:
[email protected]:/etc/apache2$ lsb_release -a
Linux Ubuntu Server:
No LSB modules are available.
Distributor ID: Ubuntu
Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
Release: 14.04
Codename: trusty

Please help, I have tried all I know which is not much to begin with. Thank you.


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Please post a link to the instructions that you followed. I will look at them and see what might be going on. Also, please have a look in the log file and post anything that has to do with ssl.


----------



## razgriz

*SSL associated files and directions*

error.log - Pastebin.com - Error.log
apache2.conf - Pastebin.com - apache2.conf
ports.conf - Pastebin.com - ports.conf
000-default.conf - Pastebin.com - 000-default.conf

Directions - help from a friend.

went to https://www.startssl.com/ to create key file and crt file.
Used the decrypt tool provided to add to server.
Added crt file to server.
added https://www.startssl.com/ pem file to server
----> https://www.startssl.com/?app=21 pem file and directions

In the error log there are error referencing the certificate. I fixed that this morning after leaning I did that wrong last night.


In the event pastebin does not work here is the code:

error.log


Code:


[Mon Aug 11 06:33:04.581770 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1185] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Aug 11 06:33:04.581900 2014] [core:notice] [pid 1185] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 16:27:49.761685 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1185] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 16:28:43.486168 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1171] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 16:28:43.499690 2014] [core:notice] [pid 1171] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 16:29:31.216867 2014] [autoindex:error] [pid 1183] [client 67.249.195.35:44336] AH01276: Cannot serve directory /home/demdog/public_html/dhomolerdog/inc/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.html,index.cgi,index.pl,index.php,index.xhtml,index.htm) found, and server-generated directory index forbidden by Options directive
[Tue Aug 12 16:29:48.735540 2014] [autoindex:error] [pid 1185] [client 67.248.170.220:57101] AH01276: Cannot serve directory /home/demdog/public_html/dhomolerdog/inc/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.html,index.cgi,index.pl,index.php,index.xhtml,index.htm) found, and server-generated directory index forbidden by Options directive
[Tue Aug 12 17:52:54.427688 2014] [autoindex:error] [pid 1487] [client 65.52.100.214:59379] AH01276: Cannot serve directory /home/demdog/public_html/dhomolerdog/inc/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.html,index.cgi,index.pl,index.php,index.xhtml,index.htm) found, and server-generated directory index forbidden by Options directive
[Tue Aug 12 18:28:49.933774 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1171] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 18:28:50.906073 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1960] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 18:28:50.906346 2014] [core:notice] [pid 1960] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 19:01:07.609597 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1960] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 19:07:19.058124 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2482] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:07:19.058370 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2482] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:07:19.164672 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2483] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:07:19.164805 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2483] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:07:19.178817 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2483] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 19:07:19.178981 2014] [core:notice] [pid 2483] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 19:08:53.973112 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2483] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 19:08:54.850740 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2540] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:08:54.850997 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2540] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:08:54.958314 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2541] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:08:54.958450 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2541] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:08:54.971160 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2541] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 19:08:54.971333 2014] [core:notice] [pid 2541] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 19:11:22.566903 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2541] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 19:12:16.581063 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2711] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:12:16.581329 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2711] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:12:16.688203 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2712] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:12:16.688338 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2712] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:12:16.702547 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2712] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 19:12:16.702709 2014] [core:notice] [pid 2712] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 19:43:43.842087 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2712] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 19:43:44.716305 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2900] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:43:44.716588 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2900] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:43:44.824057 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2901] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:43:44.824197 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 2901] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:43:44.838856 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2901] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 19:43:44.839035 2014] [core:notice] [pid 2901] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:00.716895 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2901] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:01.869404 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3011] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:01.869677 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3011] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:01.977078 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3012] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:01.977208 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3012] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:01.990620 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3012] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:01.990805 2014] [core:notice] [pid 3012] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:35.941008 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3012] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:36.837251 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3067] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:36.837512 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3067] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:36.945093 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3068] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:36.945222 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3068] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:36.958554 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3068] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 19:50:36.958742 2014] [core:notice] [pid 3068] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 19:54:17.081004 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3068] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 19:54:17.953537 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3183] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:54:17.953846 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3183] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:54:18.061565 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3184] AH01906: RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Aug 12 19:54:18.061718 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3184] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for dhomolerdog.net:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Tue Aug 12 19:54:18.074817 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3184] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 19:54:18.075000 2014] [core:notice] [pid 3184] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 20:30:42.405857 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3184] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:29.621075 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3443] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:29.621371 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3443] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:29.621406 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3443] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:29.621426 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3443] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:56.050393 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3494] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:56.050681 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3494] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:56.050717 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3494] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Tue Aug 12 20:31:56.050737 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3494] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Tue Aug 12 20:33:36.344928 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3571] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
[Tue Aug 12 20:33:36.345191 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3571] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting.
[Tue Aug 12 20:33:54.152954 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3620] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
[Tue Aug 12 20:33:54.153222 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3620] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting.
[Tue Aug 12 20:37:55.241593 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3714] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
[Tue Aug 12 20:37:55.241845 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3714] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting.
[Tue Aug 12 20:44:31.986686 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3810] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 20:44:31.986953 2014] [core:notice] [pid 3810] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 20:46:34.457002 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3810] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Aug 12 20:46:35.327655 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3868] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
[Tue Aug 12 20:46:35.328012 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3868] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting.
[Tue Aug 12 20:47:31.449319 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3931] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
[Tue Aug 12 20:47:31.449590 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3931] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting.
[Tue Aug 12 20:48:15.840828 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3994] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
[Tue Aug 12 20:48:15.841092 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 3994] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting.
[Tue Aug 12 20:49:53.986159 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 4053] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)
[Tue Aug 12 20:49:53.986441 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 4053] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting.
[Tue Aug 12 20:56:24.044063 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 4186] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Tue Aug 12 20:56:24.044389 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 4186] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Tue Aug 12 20:56:24.044426 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 4186] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Tue Aug 12 20:56:24.044446 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 4186] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Tue Aug 12 20:58:46.837921 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 4244] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 12 20:58:46.838186 2014] [core:notice] [pid 4244] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Tue Aug 12 21:03:05.055123 2014] [autoindex:error] [pid 4265] [client 67.249.195.35:59421] AH01276: Cannot serve directory /home/demdog/public_html/dhomolerdog/inc/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.html,index.cgi,index.pl,index.php,index.xhtml,index.htm) found, and server-generated directory index forbidden by Options directive
[Wed Aug 13 06:31:54.690111 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 4244] AH00171: Graceful restart requested, doing restart
AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
[Wed Aug 13 06:31:58.077776 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 4244] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Aug 13 06:31:58.077871 2014] [core:notice] [pid 4244] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
[Wed Aug 13 09:48:33.361711 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 4244] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Aug 13 09:48:44.326832 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 5976] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 09:48:44.327170 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 5976] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:48:44.327203 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 5976] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:48:44.327224 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 5976] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 09:50:44.451233 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6108] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 09:50:44.451523 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6108] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:50:44.451556 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6108] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:50:44.451576 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6108] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 09:51:50.674952 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6187] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 09:51:50.675256 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6187] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:51:50.675289 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6187] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:51:50.675309 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6187] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 09:54:57.740604 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6329] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 09:54:57.740921 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6329] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:54:57.740955 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6329] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 09:54:57.741011 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6329] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:01:29.989934 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6458] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:01:29.990287 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6458] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:01:29.990321 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6458] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:01:29.990342 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6458] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:02:13.086506 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6537] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:02:13.086857 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6537] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:02:13.086892 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6537] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:02:13.086914 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6537] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:04:15.843950 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6673] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:04:15.844284 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6673] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:04:15.844318 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6673] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:04:15.844340 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6673] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:10:04.210254 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 6903] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:10:04.228526 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6903] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:10:04.228651 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6903] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:10:04.228682 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6903] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:10:04.228729 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6903] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:10:04.228759 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6903] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:10:04.228779 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6903] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:12:26.289916 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 6980] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:12:26.290971 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6980] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:12:26.291069 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6980] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:12:26.291101 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6980] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:12:26.291147 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6980] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:12:26.291176 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6980] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:12:26.291238 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 6980] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:13:53.275266 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7068] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:13:53.276473 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7068] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:13:53.276589 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7068] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:13:53.276622 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7068] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:13:53.276669 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7068] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:13:53.276701 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7068] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:13:53.276721 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7068] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:15:20.136368 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7146] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:15:20.137436 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7146] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:15:20.137533 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7146] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:15:20.137564 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7146] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:15:20.137608 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7146] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:15:20.137638 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7146] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:15:20.137659 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7146] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:20:38.195765 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7265] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:20:38.196992 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7265] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:20:38.197090 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7265] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:20:38.197122 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7265] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:20:38.197167 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7265] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:20:38.197198 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7265] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:20:38.197219 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7265] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:24:27.042887 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7344] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:24:27.044098 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7344] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:24:27.044259 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7344] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:24:27.044293 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7344] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:24:27.044339 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7344] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:24:27.044367 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7344] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:24:27.044387 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7344] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:32:00.365526 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7498] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:32:00.366555 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7498] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:32:00.366651 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7498] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:32:00.366684 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7498] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:32:00.366729 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7498] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:32:00.366760 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7498] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:32:00.366780 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7498] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:33:19.277934 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7576] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:33:19.278994 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7576] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:33:19.279088 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7576] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:33:19.279120 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7576] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:33:19.279166 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7576] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:33:19.279197 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7576] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:33:19.279217 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7576] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.314723 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7656] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.315907 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7656] AH01898: Unable to configure permitted SSL ciphers
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.316032 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7656] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: DH PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.316064 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7656] SSL Library Error: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line (Expecting: EC PARAMETERS) -- Bad file contents or format - or even just a forgotten SSLCertificateKeyFile?
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.316156 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7656] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.316187 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7656] SSL Library Error: error:140E6118:SSL routines:SSL_CIPHER_PROCESS_RULESTR:invalid command
[Wed Aug 13 10:35:10.316206 2014] [ssl:emerg] [pid 7656] AH02311: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. See /var/log/apache2/error.log for more information
[Wed Aug 13 10:56:45.850803 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7914] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:56:45.960566 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 7915] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 127.0.1.1:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
[Wed Aug 13 10:56:45.974952 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 7915] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations
[Wed Aug 13 10:56:45.975137 2014] [core:notice] [pid 7915] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'

apache2.conf


Code:


# This File Name: "apache2.conf"
# This File location: "/etc/apache2/"
# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/ for detailed information about
# the directives and /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.Debian about Debian specific
# hints.
#
#
# Summary of how the Apache 2 configuration works in Debian:
# The Apache 2 web server configuration in Debian is quite different to
# upstream's suggested way to configure the web server. This is because Debian's
# default Apache2 installation attempts to make adding and removing modules,
# virtual hosts, and extra configuration directives as flexible as possible, in
# order to make automating the changes and administering the server as easy as
# possible.

# It is split into several files forming the configuration hierarchy outlined
# below, all located in the /etc/apache2/ directory:
#
#    /etc/apache2/
#    |-- apache2.conf
#    |    `--  ports.conf
#    |-- mods-enabled
#    |    |-- *.load
#    |    `-- *.conf
#    |-- conf-enabled
#    |    `-- *.conf
#     `-- sites-enabled
#         `-- *.conf
#
#
# * apache2.conf is the main configuration file (this file). It puts the pieces
#   together by including all remaining configuration files when starting up the
#   web server.
#
# * ports.conf is always included from the main configuration file. It is
#   supposed to determine listening ports for incoming connections which can be
#   customized anytime.
#
# * Configuration files in the mods-enabled/, conf-enabled/ and sites-enabled/
#   directories contain particular configuration snippets which manage modules,
#   global configuration fragments, or virtual host configurations,
#   respectively.
#
#   They are activated by symlinking available configuration files from their
#   respective *-available/ counterparts. These should be managed by using our
#   helpers a2enmod/a2dismod, a2ensite/a2dissite and a2enconf/a2disconf. See
#   their respective man pages for detailed information.
#
# * The binary is called apache2. Due to the use of environment variables, in
#   the default configuration, apache2 needs to be started/stopped with
#   /etc/init.d/apache2 or apache2ctl. Calling /usr/bin/apache2 directly will not
#   work with the default configuration.


# Global configuration
#

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# NOTE!  If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)
# mounted filesystem then please read the Mutex documentation (available
# at <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/core.html#mutex>);
# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.
#
# Do NOT add a slash at the end of the directory path.
#
#ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"

#
# The accept serialization lock file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.
#
Mutex file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR} default

#
# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process
# identification number when it starts.
# This needs to be set in /etc/apache2/envvars
#
PidFile ${APACHE_PID_FILE}

#
# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.
#
Timeout 300

#
# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.
#
KeepAlive On

#
# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.
#
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#
# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the
# same client on the same connection.
#
KeepAliveTimeout 5


# These need to be set in /etc/apache2/envvars
User ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
Group ${APACHE_RUN_GROUP}

#
# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses
# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).
# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people
# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that
# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the
# nameserver.
#
HostnameLookups Off

# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.
#
ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log

#
# LogLevel: Control the severity of messages logged to the error_log.
# Available values: trace8, ..., trace1, debug, info, notice, warn,
# error, crit, alert, emerg.
# It is also possible to configure the log level for particular modules, e.g.
# "LogLevel info ssl:warn"
#
LogLevel warn

# Include module configuration:
IncludeOptional mods-enabled/*.load
IncludeOptional mods-enabled/*.conf

# Include list of ports to listen on
Include ports.conf


# Sets the default security model of the Apache2 HTTPD server. It does
# not allow access to the root filesystem outside of /usr/share and /var/www.
# The former is used by web applications packaged in Debian,
# the latter may be used for local directories served by the web server. If
# your system is serving content from a sub-directory in /srv you must allow
# access here, or in any related virtual host.
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Require all denied
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share>
    AllowOverride None
    Require all granted
</Directory>

<Directory /var/www/>
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Require all granted
</Directory>

#<Directory /srv/>
#    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
#    AllowOverride None
#    Require all granted
#</Directory>




# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for additional configuration directives.  See also the AllowOverride
# directive.
#
AccessFileName .htaccess

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being
# viewed by Web clients.
#
<FilesMatch "^\.ht">
    Require all denied
</FilesMatch>


#
# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
# a CustomLog directive.
#
# These deviate from the Common Log Format definitions in that they use %O
# (the actual bytes sent including headers) instead of %b (the size of the
# requested file), because the latter makes it impossible to detect partial
# requests.
#
# Note that the use of %{X-Forwarded-For}i instead of %h is not recommended.
# Use mod_remoteip instead.
#
LogFormat "%v:%p %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" vhost_combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O" common
LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

# Include of directories ignores editors' and dpkg's backup files,
# see README.Debian for details.

# Include generic snippets of statements
IncludeOptional conf-enabled/*.conf

# Include the virtual host configurations:
IncludeOptional sites-enabled/*.conf

# vim: syntax=apache ts=4 sw=4 sts=4 sr noet

ServerTokens ProductOnly

ServerSignature Off

ports.conf


Code:


# This File Name: "Ports.conf"
# This File location: "/etc/apache2/"
# you just change the port or add more ports here, you will likely also
# have to change the VirtualHost statement in
# /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
# This is also true if you have upgraded from before 2.2.9-3 (i.e. from
# Debian etch). See /usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/NEWS.Debian.gz and
# README.Debian.gz

Listen 80
Listen 8080
Listen 8008
Listen 8000

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
    # If you add NameVirtualHost *:443 here, you will also have to change
    # the VirtualHost statement in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl
    # to <VirtualHost *:443>
    # Server Name Indication for SSL named virtual hosts is currently not
    # supported by MSIE on Windows XP.
    Listen 443
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_gnutls.c>
    Listen 443
</IfModule>

# If you just change the port or add more ports here, you will likely also
# have to change the VirtualHost statement in
# /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
#
#Listen 80
#
#<IfModule ssl_module>
#    Listen 443
#</IfModule>
#
#<IfModule mod_gnutls.c>
#    Listen 443
#</IfModule>
#
# vim: syntax=apache ts=4 sw=4 sts=4 sr noet

000-default.conf


Code:


# This File location: "/etc/apache2/sites-available"
#<VirtualHost *:80 *:8000>    
#    RewriteEngine on
#    RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off
#    RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI}
#</VirtualHost>


# <VirtualHost *:443>
<VirtualHost *:80 *:8000>
    ServerName 67.249.195.35
    ServerAlias php.dhomolerdog.net

    DocumentRoot /var/www/wlc-000

    ServerAdmin [email protected]

    <Directory />
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/wlc-000/>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
    <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride All
        Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    
    ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log

#     Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit, alert, emerg.
    LogLevel warn

    CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined
    
#    SSLEngine on
#    SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl/dhomolerdog_net-ssl.crt
#    SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/dhomolerdog_net-ssl.key
#    SSLCertificateChainFile /etc/apache2/ssl/sub.class1.server.ca.pem
    
#    SSLProtocol all -SSLv2 -SSLv3
#    SSLHonorCipherOrder on
#    SSLCipherSuite "EECDH+ECDSA+AESGCM EECDH+aRSA+AESGCM EECDH+ECDSA+SHA384     EECDH+ECDSA+SHA256 EECDH+aRSA+SHA384 EECDH+aRSA+SHA256 EECDH+aRSA+RC4         EECDH EDH+aRSA RC4 !aNULL !eNULL !LOW !3DES !MD5 !EXP !PSK !SRP !DSS"
</VirtualHost>


----------

